# Run-In Shed & Stall questions



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

About 10 months into my property, still figuring out how to make it work for me.

1) Run-In shelter has dirt floor, which I attempted to semi-level upon moving in, but it's getting tracked/blown into the paddock. Considering adding sand and putting rail road ties or some other support in front to prevent sand loss? A little concerned how that would affect my 21 yr old mare who is just starting to take the odd stiff step. This is the only form of horse shelter - we had an extremely mild 1st winter on the property thankfully, but even with fans the Texas heat is getting to my bug-allergic/sensitive skinned/show barn raised/extremely-put-out-at-roughing-it QH.

2) My "barn" is an insulated, cement floor work shop with electrical outlets every 6 feet along sheetrocked walls, currently serving as storage. Could potentially add two 10x12 stalls (horses are 14.3 & 15.1hh) to one long wall and still have 12' wide walkway, but building's centered sliding entry doors would prevent anything over 4Wheeler/Lawn mower from driving thru - and my hay storage is in rear of this bldg, so backing my truck/trailer in to unload was convenient last fall. How would I safely cover the sheetrock & outlets, plus keep soiled bedding or urine from seeping underneath to ruin said sheetrock?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

To protect the sheetrock....
Well, honestly it is going to get scented of horse as it is a porous material.
That said, for covering of existing walls and ease of doing that I would put up 3/4" exterior grade one-side finished plywood. If you have a known kicker double those sheets so it = 1 1/2" thick barriers.
For the electrical behind the walls I would disconnect the power source to those outlets properly. No amount of cleaning will stop the fine particles of dust or cobwebs from accumulating and creating a spark and fire hazard where you can not clean out the debris from.
To protect the sheetrock at the floor bottom maybe a stall mattress structure could be used...they appear to partially cover the stall/floor joint._
http://www.comfortstall.com/
SuperStall? Horse Stall Mattress « IGK Equestrian
_
Some thoughts on what might be affordable options...
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..

oops...the first link may not work correctly. It may need a copy& paste to see it. 
_


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

#1 Sounds like a good idea. If you are worried about your mare being able to step over the RR tie you could build up a gravel and dirt ramp. It would probably require maintenance although we built one for our step up trailer when we had foals we were trailer training and it stayed until hubby took the front loader to it.

#2 I would hate to lose access to storing larger vehicles (what if you ever get a tractor?) and the convenience you have now in unloading your hay. Would it be possible to add a lean-to on and build your stalls in that? The stall fronts could be the outside wall or you could build the lean-to wide enough to have some overhang to help protect the stall from getting rain blown into them.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

i personally like the building on idea best, then you don't lose space that has a purpose. 

otherwise I would probably go through the hastle of removing the sheetrock & electric from that area, if you do put the horses inside, is there a way you could put in a gate to drive around the back side of the barn to unload hay?


also for the run in, you could always dig a trench 1/2 the depth of the RR tie, then the tie may be more likely to stay in place and also not as high of a step, a bit of gravel on the outside would probably still be a good idea. depending upon size of run-in you could also open the back wall a bit and put in a fan to help keep airflow moving


----------

